# jail for chronically ill inmates



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

which jail or prison do these inmates go to? bridgewater?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Many go to Lemuel Shattuck Hospital in Jamaica Plain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I care because I'm a chronic troublemaker


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you can thank the liberal lawyers for that, cause they got all the state hospitals e closed years ago....now alot of those people are on the street


----------

